# deafening ringing in my ears.....



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a really bad ringing in my ears, and horrible headaches.... i want to know if anyone has this? what could it be??!!!! it seems to get worse and worse. I am extremely tired, mentally!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

tinnitus?


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

What is tinnitus??? what do i do about it? is it serious?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

its just ringing in the ears, its not dangerous or deadly, or contagious, or a sign of schizophrenia, or mean you have aids or anything bad at all. 
I dont know of any way to treat it though, it might just go away on its own.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> I have a really bad ringing in my ears, and horrible headaches.... i want to know if anyone has this? what could it be??!!!! it seems to get worse and worse. I am extremely tired, mentally!


I'm not too familiar with tinnitus, but for the headaches, you may want to try to take some Tylenol or Advil. Those can help alleviate some of the pain. If it gets worse, it may be a sign of migraine and you should seek professional help from a doctor. I too, am very tired mentally as well. It sucks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

I took Pseudofed (SP?) recently and it cleared out my ears. The ringing that I hear is WAY WAY less than it was before I took it. The ringing isn't really harmful to have as far as I can tell.


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> I have a really bad ringing in my ears, and horrible headaches.... i want to know if anyone has this? what could it be??!!!! it seems to get worse and worse. I am extremely tired, mentally!


Hi Nicole,
I have ringing in my ears too. Mine is a result of TMJ. The muscles in my jaw get very tight (especially when stressed) and it causes the joint to get out of place. Sometimes the chiropractor can help and sometimes if you massage the jaw muscles really well it can help too. If your jaw muscles feel sore when you rub them or when you open your mouth wide, you may also have TMJ problems. It can be very common with stress. Ringing in the ears can also happen from congestion of your sinuses or if you have pressure in your ear canal like if it feels you need to yawn so they will pop. If you have those things, you could try going to an ear, nose, and throat doctor. Good luck!


----------



## jimparter (Jan 25, 2011)

feministcat said:


> Hi Nicole,
> I have ringing in my ears too. Mine is a result of TMJ. The muscles in my jaw get very tight (especially when stressed) and it causes the joint to get out of place. Sometimes the chiropractor can help and sometimes if you massage the jaw muscles really well it can help too. If your jaw muscles feel sore when you rub them or when you open your mouth wide, you may also have TMJ problems. It can be very common with stress. Ringing in the ears can also happen from congestion of your sinuses or if you have pressure in your ear canal like if it feels you need to yawn so they will pop. If you have those things, you could try going to an ear, nose, and throat doctor. Good luck!


I think chiropractic is better think about physical pain problem.
Chiropractor Suwanee GA


----------

